# Illusion Audio



## brumledb

Not my sales...

This guy has some smokin' deals on Illusion Audio. I just picked up a set of the C3cx's.

Illusion audio | eBay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlkRamRt

Are they authentic?


----------



## hot9dog

My spidey senses are tingling over this one.... be careful walking on thin ice.


----------



## Victor_inox

BlkRamRt said:


> Are they authentic?


According to Duane @ orcadesign fake illusions does not exist yet.
Crazy good prices. 280 for c3cx is ****ing steal.


----------



## hot9dog

Victor_inox said:


> According to Duane @ orcadesign fake illusions does not exist yet.
> Crazy good prices. 280 for c3cx is ****ing steal.


Exactly what I thought! Great foundation for a solid 3 way setup! But....... my spidey senses are really tingling over this one! I know there has been a rash of failing components with Illusion, not to harsh up on anyone's ebay posting... but, if it's too good to be true- we ALL have been affected by this notion of buyers remorse. Like walking on thin ice.


----------



## Victor_inox

paypal guarantee refund for 180 days- buy it- test it extensively if they failed- get your money back. I personally don`t believe in speakers failure without customer being stupid.
If they work out of the box they should be fine in the long run.


----------



## brumledb

I tend to think if someone is going to take the time they would fake something with more brand recognition.

I'm trying to get him to sale me some midbass separates to pair with the C3cx's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot9dog

On a personal experience note, I've heard the illusion tweeters before in a setup, very smooth and detailed. Copper/Beryllium dome with fabric surround, good stuff


----------



## Victor_inox

brumledb said:


> I tend to think if someone is going to take the time they would fake something with more brand recognition.
> 
> I'm trying to get him to sale me some midbass separates to pair with the C3cx's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what Duane said...


----------



## Audiophilefred

Those c10xl subs for 340$ what a steal dayummmm


----------



## hurrication

Looks like a shop/dealer in Tulsa who might just be closing doors or no longer an Illusion dealer. The shop over on 51st between Memorial and Mingo who used to sell Hybrid is who comes to mind. Any Tulsa people know if that shop had become an Illusion dealer?

From the ebay about me: "I sell quality 12 volt electronics. Most of the products are brand new. I own a car audio store, so i sell discontinued product that is usually no longer in the manufacturers lineup. I have extremely fair pricing. Thank you for looking."


----------



## capea4

Talked my bro into the c12 for a tundra he is gonna do


----------



## Alrojoca

Everything that he sells is Illusion 


Even the titles of the CD's

Prophecy Illusion of time

Styx The grand Illusion 

Najee Just and Illusion

Basia The sweetest Illusion

Trentalange - Same Illusion 

Sarah Mclachlan Laws Of Illusion

Just to name a few


Is this coincidence or everything is just an Illusion?


----------



## BlackHHR

Maybe buddy has an issues. LOL


----------



## Aldaa

Alrojoca said:


> Everything that he sells is Illusion
> 
> 
> Even the titles of the CD's
> 
> Prophecy Illusion of time
> 
> Styx The grand Illusion
> 
> Najee Just and Illusion
> 
> Basia The sweetest Illusion
> 
> Trentalange - Same Illusion
> 
> Sarah Mclachlan Laws Of Illusion
> 
> Just to name a few
> 
> 
> Is this coincidence or everything is just an Illusion?


Haha, that's not him selling those items. The link in the OP is just a broad "Illusion Audio" search on ebay, so "Illusion Of Time Prophecy Audio CD" is coming up 

I was gonna say... the mosconi amps he has for sale don't appear to be an Illusion ^_^


----------



## Alrojoca

Aldaa said:


> Haha, that's not him selling those items. The link in the OP is just a broad "Illusion Audio" search on ebay, so "Illusion Of Time Prophecy Audio CD" is coming up
> 
> I was gonna say... the mosconi amps he has for sale don't appear to be an Illusion ^_^


good catch ha ha.

got to blame the OP for the link then and not the seller's list of items 


12walton | eBay


----------



## BlkRamRt

So I can be a test dummy. If I purchase anything who's can verify the serial numbers on here?


----------



## Alrojoca

If you had a choice between an SIMKIV 12" or an Illusion Carbon XL 10"

Which one would you take?


----------



## brumledb

Alrojoca said:


> good catch ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> got to blame the OP for the link then and not the seller's list of items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12walton | eBay



Guess I give our fellow members too much credit for their ability to figure which products I was linking to. 
Not like I'm trying to sell underwear or anything....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiophilefred

I would choose the carbon 10 xl. Because it's too cheap to pass up


----------



## u4styx

I got the c6's Yesterday. guy didn't have a problem communicating with me. Didn't think about the products being fake because I heard the same thing about no one making illusion fakes. O well.


----------



## 1fishman

Can't believe the C3CX aren't sold yet.
For $280, with some TM65's, would make for a great "budget-ish" " two way-ish" system :/


----------



## Alrojoca

brumledb said:


> Guess I give our fellow members too much credit for their ability to figure which products I was linking to.
> Not like I'm trying to sell underwear or anything....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I appreciate you posting the Ebay deals, it was not a mistake, Just an audio Illusion search that perceived a different Illusion for me. I may buy something maybe even one of the cd's 

No need to take a joke to that level or get offensive about it. Sorry if that yanked your chain. 

Expensive things cost money, even it is is underwear, sad that I could not give many fellow members too much credit for not understanding that a quality brand like that, can not be sold on Ebay or Amazon or was even known except for just a couple of them.


----------



## Alrojoca

Audiophilefred said:


> I would choose the carbon 10 xl. Because it's too cheap to pass up


Thanks, I was speaking more in terms of SQ or output, I am only going to drive it with 500 watts.


----------



## brumledb

1fishman said:


> Can't believe the C3CX aren't sold yet.
> For $280, with some TM65's, would make for a great "budget-ish" " two way-ish" system :/



Yep, I have some tm65's these will be matched with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiophilefred

Alrojoca said:


> Thanks, I was speaking more in terms of SQ or output, I am only going to drive it with 500 watts.


It's like a morel ultimo with the sq and with the capabilities in terms of output of A w7.


----------



## papasin

Alrojoca said:


> Thanks, I was speaking more in terms of SQ or output, I am only going to drive it with 500 watts.



Al, I have a C10XL in our minivan powered by the sub channel of a V9 (~500W). Works great.


----------



## quality_sound

Audiophilefred said:


> It's like a morel ultimo with the sq and with the capabilities in terms of output of A w7.



No, just...no. It doesn't even come close to the output of a W7. Did you mean a W6 maybe?

For me it would depend on the space you have. I'd LOVE to run a C10XL or C12XL but I don't have the room so
I'm going with BMs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR

brumledb said:


> Guess I give our fellow members too much credit for their ability to figure which products I was linking to.
> Not like I'm trying to sell underwear or anything....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Ha . Could be in the market for a pair. Hers of course and would need pictures to verify she had worn them.


----------



## johnbooth3

hurrication said:


> Looks like a shop/dealer in Tulsa who might just be closing doors or no longer an Illusion dealer. The shop over on 51st between Memorial and Mingo who used to sell Hybrid is who comes to mind. Any Tulsa people know if that shop had become an Illusion dealer?
> 
> From the ebay about me: "I sell quality 12 volt electronics. Most of the products are brand new. I own a car audio store, so i sell discontinued product that is usually no longer in the manufacturers lineup. I have extremely fair pricing. Thank you for looking."



I am not aware of a car audio dealer on 51st between Memorial and Mingo. I actually work on 51st between Memorial and Mingo. There used to be a tuner shop right next door but I believe they moved awhile back. Boomers Audio is the only dealer in Tulsa that was authorized to sell Hybrid. They don't do Illusion. The only dealer of Illusion in Tulsa that I am aware is Car Toys, which is where I bought my set. I believe Tint World can get Illusion but they don't carry it in store. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SQLnovice

I called my local tint world (2 locations) in regards to the c3cx, a few months ago, and they had no idea what I was taking about. I think them listed as a dealer is in error. I contacted illustration and they referred me to another dealer.


----------



## sqnut

If space was not a problem why would anyone even choose a 10" over a 12?


----------



## rton20s

sqnut said:


> If space was not a problem why would anyone even choose a 10" over a 12?


That would depend on which 10 and which 12, wouldn't it? Generally speaking, yes, the 12 is the better choice.


----------



## Brettilly

Jumped in on the c3cx before they sold out. Merry Christmas


----------



## hurrication

johnbooth3 said:


> I am not aware of a car audio dealer on 51st between Memorial and Mingo. I actually work on 51st between Memorial and Mingo. There used to be a tuner shop right next door but I believe they moved awhile back. Boomers Audio is the only dealer in Tulsa that was authorized to sell Hybrid. They don't do Illusion. The only dealer of Illusion in Tulsa that I am aware is Car Toys, which is where I bought my set. I believe Tint World can get Illusion but they don't carry it in store.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dang, I must have been smoking crack when I lived there. I could have sworn there was an audio shop on 51st just east of Memorial right there about halfway down the hill.


----------



## johnbooth3

hurrication said:


> Dang, I must have been smoking crack when I lived there. I could have sworn there was an audio shop on 51st just east of Memorial right there about halfway down the hill.



You may be remembering Ford Audio Video, which is where I work. We get confused a lot as a car audio dealer. We are a commercial A/V contractor. 

There was a shop on Memorial just south of 51st. I think they where called Car Trends. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbooth3

SQLnovice said:


> I called my local tint world (2 locations) in regards to the c3cx, a few months ago, and they had no idea what I was taking about. I think them listed as a dealer is in error. I contacted illustration and they referred me to another dealer.



I went to the one in Tulsa and talked with one person. He knew what I was talking about. Said they don't carry it but could get it. They sold a lot of Memphis Audio, Focal, and Sony at that location. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob

Jumped on a set of the C3CX a couple days ago and just got a message today that he had mis counted his inventory and couldn't fulfill my order. Although he did refund my money.... Fuaaaaakkk


----------



## Brettilly

Same with me on the c3cx.


----------



## Victor_inox

Too good to be true after all...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## crxsir121

bradknob said:


> Jumped on a set of the C3CX a couple days ago and just got a message today that he had mis counted his inventory and couldn't fulfill my order. Although he did refund my money.... Fuaaaaakkk


I was so close to hitting the buy now button!!! Glad I waited


----------



## 1fishman

bradknob said:


> Jumped on a set of the C3CX a couple days ago and just got a message today that he had mis counted his inventory and couldn't fulfill my order. Although he did refund my money.... Fuaaaaakkk


That sucks. 
I have a new pair of C4CX that need a home if you need the bigger version.


----------



## pickup1

How are their entry level speakers?


----------



## u4styx

He just dropped the price on the C6's to 380.


----------



## Hammer1

pickup1 said:


> How are their entry level speakers?


I have listened to a couple installs with the Electra series speakers and the sound very good. Had some good lows and midrange was well defined. Thinking about picking up a set of the E6s for my daughters car.


----------



## fcarpio

I jumped on the C6 two way set. Once I get them I will check with Illusion to verify that they are legit. If they are not I will deal with that through the proper channels.


----------



## rton20s

pickup1 said:


> How are their entry level speakers?





Hammer1 said:


> I have listened to a couple installs with the Electra series speakers and the sound very good. Had some good lows and midrange was well defined. Thinking about picking up a set of the E6s for my daughters car.


I have a set of E6s that I am selling. I only tested out the woofers for a few minutes, so I can't really give an impression on those. I did run the tweeters for a week or two. Crossed at 3 kHz, I was actually a bit surprised at how nice they sounded. 

Retail pricing might be a little high for the set if you plan to run active. Not a bad deal at all if you run standard or bi-amp passive as the crossover is just as flexible as the higher end Carbon and Luccent lines. At the price the ebay seller is listing, and if it is legit, I think they are a great deal. His pricing is in line with what I am selling my set for.


----------



## fcarpio

Well, it looks like he sold all the Illusion Audio stuff. I hope I get mine soon and that they are legit.


----------



## johnbooth3

I did order me a set of the C3CX on the first day they were available. I looked at my PayPal invoice and the name of the person shows up as the name of the owner for Car Toys in Tulsa. They are an Illusion Audio dealer, so this looks very promising. Now if I can get my C3CX soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike

The C10xl is a beast. I have one with a bridged zero 3 (1040 Watts @ 4ohm) powering it and it is fantastic.


----------



## Audiophilefred

#1BigMike said:


> The C10xl is a beast. I have one with a bridged zero 3 (1040 Watts @ 4ohm) powering it and it is fantastic.


That's a super nice combination. How do you like it in terms of output


----------



## fcarpio

fcarpio said:


> Well, it looks like he sold all the Illusion Audio stuff. I hope I get mine soon and that they are legit.


Marked as shipped, it looks like I got a sweet deal. I've heard awesome things about those beryllium tweeters, so much so that I got in the group buy for the Scan beryllium. I may put those up for sale now that I have the IA tweets.


----------



## brumledb

johnbooth3 said:


> I did order me a set of the C3CX on the first day they were available. I looked at my PayPal invoice and the name of the person shows up as the name of the owner for Car Toys in Tulsa. They are an Illusion Audio dealer, so this looks very promising. Now if I can get my C3CX soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's good to know. Mine have shipped and looks like I should have them within the next couple days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb

fcarpio said:


> Marked as shipped, it looks like I got a sweet deal. I've heard awesome things about those beryllium tweeters, so much so that I got in the group buy for the Scan beryllium. I may put those up for sale now that I have the IA tweets.



Yeah I kinda wish I would've just went ahead and pulled the trigger on a C6 set as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike

Audiophilefred said:


> That's a super nice combination. How do you like it in terms of output


My local tuner who has tuned A LOT of vehicles in his career, was doubting the combination at first. Needless to say, when he cranked the amp gains up and my TWISTA 'Overnight Celebrity' came on it scared the snot out of him lol. I was sitting outside the car waiting for his reaction and laughed my ass off. He jumped out and ran to the back to turn down the gains. That scene was worth the price of admission. 

"Most people would not believe that is a single sub yet alone a 10," were his words. The 10" works well for the system installed in the Touareg it is buttery smooth yet packs a punch when it needs to. For solid SQ purposes it is great but if you have a little SPL inside you, it can satisfy that craving as well if powered properly.


----------



## johnbooth3

I got my C3CX today. They look legit. 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcarpio

Nice, have you contacted Illusion Audio to verify?


----------



## SkizeR

I don't even think there is fake illusion audio out there

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbooth3

fcarpio said:


> Nice, have you contacted Illusion Audio to verify?



I haven't but since the person who sold them is the owner of Car Toys here in Tulsa I doubt these are knock offs. Also, I have this same set at home so I will have two sets in my car and I don't see anything that says fake on it. These look identical to the ones I already have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

And how would Illusion verify them? There's literally nothing for them to look at to know. FWIW, they look exactly like my C3CXs and mine are legit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox

quality_sound said:


> And how would Illusion verify them? There's literally nothing for them to look at to know. FWIW, they look exactly like my C3CXs and mine are legit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spoke with Duane at Orca, ne said each driver has serial number on the back and that they never heard of any fakes yet.
his email: [email protected]


----------



## quality_sound

They do. Every Illusion product I've owned had a serial number. My point was that a number is easy to fake. Even if they only used a number they've already seen. But yu are correct, I don't think anyone has seen any fakes yet.


----------



## Victor_inox

I have c4cx BNIB verified legit I can sell for 500 if anyone interested. or trade.


----------



## chrislynn

Nice deals...


----------



## u4styx

Look pretty good to me! They are perfect.


----------



## B5I8

I'm glad to hear these are legit products as I've ordered (2) Carbon C10 XL's since the prices were unbelievable. Makes me wish I had ordered more.


----------



## adriancp

Man I wish I could have jumped on these deals myself but that wasn't going to happen right now. Not trying to thread hijack but I have some gently used C4cx's for sale if anyone is interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4

u4styx said:


> Look pretty good to me! They are perfect.


ok spill it, i want to see/hear about your system, and those doors. **** throw the car in too


----------



## brumledb

Just received mine, he mistakenly sent the C3 Component kit instead of the Coaxial kit.
Major Bummer.


----------



## #1BigMike

I wish I had the room for anther C10xl. I would have jumped all over that heck of a deal.


----------



## u4styx

capea4 said:


> ok spill it, i want to see/hear about your system, and those doors. **** throw the car in too


Ok, alpine ine-w957hd 
Alpine pxa-h701
Illusion 2 way front stage
Mcintosh mcc406m
2 Sundown sd-8s
Blew my zed draconia yesterday adjusting the gains..go figure. Bought a Mcintosh mcc404 today to replace it.

My back seat delete is being built now for two PSI platform 2 15's with 2 CT sounds 1400's. It's taking a long time to do for some reason. The I will add my Morel cdm-880's and run the 404 for a three way front stage.

All in my 2010 Mitsubishi evolution x..thanks for asking.


----------



## u4styx

fcarpio said:


> Marked as shipped, it looks like I got a sweet deal. I've heard awesome things about those beryllium tweeters, so much so that I got in the group buy for the Scan beryllium. I may put those up for sale now that I have the IA tweets.


I love the tweets. I was really surprised.


----------



## capea4

u4styx said:


> Ok, alpine ine-w957hd
> Alpine pxa-h701
> Illusion 2 way front stage
> Mcintosh mcc406m
> 2 Sundown sd-8s
> Blew my zed draconia yesterday adjusting the gains..go figure. Bought a Mcintosh mcc404 today to replace it.
> 
> My back seat delete is being built now for two PSI platform 2 15's with 2 CT sounds 1400's. It's taking a long time to do for some reason. The I will add my Morel cdm-880's and run the 404 for a three way front stage.
> 
> All in my 2010 Mitsubishi evolution x..thanks for asking.


Yea,
We're gonna need a build log on this please


----------



## soccerguru607

capea4 said:


> ok spill it, i want to see/hear about your system, and those doors. **** throw the car in too


He will be using MAC amp driving them same as I do


----------



## greg09

B5I8 said:


> I'm glad to hear these are legit products as I've ordered (2) Carbon C10 XL's since the prices were unbelievable. Makes me wish I had ordered more.


B518, have your C10XL's shipped yet? I bought the other one he had. I got a shipment notification, but the tracking number included says it is not valid from UPS. I contacted him earlier today, but didn't hear anything back yet.


----------



## greg09

The seller just responded with the correct shipping information, and the C10XL will be here Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## B5I8

greg09 said:


> B518, have your C10XL's shipped yet? I bought the other one he had. I got a shipment notification, but the tracking number included says it is not valid from UPS. I contacted him earlier today, but didn't hear anything back yet.


Mine shipped, tracking shows they are on the way. Pretty amazing how light these subs are, I got (2) of them and the shipping weight is just 30lbs. Looks like the drivers themselves are around 10lbs each.


----------



## johnbooth3

I just saw a post on AudioFrog's facebook page. It says the Car Toys - Tulsa is now a dealer. I doubt they would carry two highend products so this maybe the reason the Illusion Audio products were so cheap. Trying to remove their stock to move to the Audio Frog line as their premium line. May need to stop by this weekend and check out those speakers.


----------



## fcarpio

greg09 said:


> The seller just responded with the correct shipping information, and the C10XL will be here Tuesday. Can't wait!


Same here, mine shows in transit now and due to arrive Jan 5th the latest.


----------



## brumledb

johnbooth3 said:


> I just saw a post on AudioFrog's facebook page. It says the Car Toys - Tulsa is now a dealer. I doubt they would carry two highend products so this maybe the reason the Illusion Audio products were so cheap. Trying to remove their stock to move to the Audio Frog line as their premium line. May need to stop by this weekend and check out those speakers.



Probably worth stopping by for sure. Speaking of AF's Facebook page, did you see that pic they uploaded earlier today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

johnbooth3 said:


> I just saw a post on AudioFrog's facebook page. It says the Car Toys - Tulsa is now a dealer. I doubt they would carry two highend products so this maybe the reason the Illusion Audio products were so cheap. Trying to remove their stock to move to the Audio Frog line as their premium line. May need to stop by this weekend and check out those speakers.



I was thinking the exact same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg09

Got my C10XL today and it looks beautiful. Kind of wish I would have gotten the 12, but can't wait to try it out. It is amazingly light, the Neo magnet is nice.


----------



## u4styx

Can you post a pic of the magnet?


----------



## greg09

Here is the pic that the seller used on ebay. it looks exactly the same.

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/g5kAAOSwNyFWeyTi/s-l1600.jpg

Let me know if you would like more, I can post them a little later.


----------



## Audiophilefred

My cousin got the 12 from him for 380 shipped . It was a steal, so jealous


----------



## greg09

I saw that I just missed that one by one day. Glad I was able to get the last 10, but really wish I got two 10's or the 12.

Tell your cousin to PM me if he's interested in trading/selling the 12.


----------



## Audiophilefred

I'll let him know, I was surprised how light they are


----------



## rton20s

I had no idea that he had a C12XL for $380. If I did, it would have been mine.


----------



## fcarpio

Yay!


----------



## u4styx

fcarpio said:


> Yay!


Glad someone here jumped on them. I would have got them but it would have been my third set


----------



## fcarpio

Just checking with the folks that got the carbons. What serial numbers you have on the mids? I got 00743 and 00744. The tweeters don't have any serial numbers I could find.


----------



## greg09

The Serial on my C10Xl was something like 000037.

My C6's should be here Thursday, I'll let you know.

I talked to Rob on the phone, and he was great to work with. Definitely was an amazing deal.

Just wish i would have seen the C12XL or C3CX's before they sold out.


----------



## u4styx

I forgot and too lazy to take them out  they were numbered though.


----------



## greg09

Got my C6's today, but they ended up being C6CX's instead. They are really nice looking, going to still give them a try.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dce37pfy9gmg502/Photo Jan 07, 4 59 51 PM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## WhiteL02

johnbooth3 said:


> I just saw a post on AudioFrog's facebook page. It says the Car Toys - Tulsa is now a dealer. I doubt they would carry two highend products so this maybe the reason the Illusion Audio products were so cheap. Trying to remove their stock to move to the Audio Frog line as their premium line. May need to stop by this weekend and check out those speakers.


I called last week and talked to them about carrying audio frog's and they said should start having them in stock end of the month. I will go by and listen to them vs carbons to compare. Very excited to hear both for the first time!


----------



## Catalyx

rton20s said:


> I had no idea that he had a C12XL for $380. If I did, it would have been mine.


It was a C12 for that price, not C12XL


----------



## greg09

He did sell a C12XL for $400 though.

Illusion Audio Carbon C12XL 12" Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## fcarpio

Just managed to get my C6 set installed over the weekend and one of the mids seems to be blown. It rattles a lot and the rattle is coming from the driver. There is sound, but with rattles specially at the lower frequencies. I just contacted the seller to see what can be done, I hope I didn't get screwed.


----------



## quality_sound

fcarpio said:


> Just managed to get my C6 set installed over the weekend and one of the mids seems to be blown. It rattles a lot and the rattle is coming from the driver. There is sound, but with rattles specially at the lower frequencies. I just contacted the seller to see what can be done, I hope I didn't get screwed.


If he was a dealer at the time of sale you should be fine.


----------



## jtaudioacc

quality_sound said:


> If he was a dealer at the time of sale you should be fine.


probably only if he was, and bought them in store. ebay, not sure i'd count on it.


----------



## fcarpio

I am S.O.L. with the seller, gotta call Orca directly.


----------



## Alrojoca

fcarpio said:


> Just managed to get my C6 set installed over the weekend and one of the mids seems to be blown. It rattles a lot and the rattle is coming from the driver. There is sound, but with rattles specially at the lower frequencies. I just contacted the seller to see what can be done, I hope I didn't get screwed.



Were the Channels switched to be 100% sure the speaker is bad? 

within 60 days I think eBay can help If a claim is placed


----------



## jtaudioacc

fcarpio said:


> I am S.O.L. with the seller, gotta call Orca directly.


you didn't get what you paid for. ebay or paypal claim?


----------



## fcarpio

jtaudioacc said:


> you didn't get what you paid for. ebay or paypal claim?


I purchased this in Dec 29, 2015. I don't see the option to start a claim for this item as it may be too old, and I think the seller knows this. I am going to try to call PayPal directly to see what they can do for me if anything.


----------

